# Silver Brook Maltese Breeder - Anyone Have Dealings?



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there, I am considering a female baby girl from Silver Brook. I know someone posted asking if anyone owned the little girl on her website, but I was wondering if anyone has dealings with this Maltese breeder and if you would please share. Also if you could post pictures of your babies from her and who the parents were. The female available isn't on her website yet, as she is only 5 weeks old.

I GREATLY appreciate any assistance you have and the knowledge on this site has been extremely helpful to me in my search for my baby girl!!

Thanks so much!

Jenn
MD


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't got a dog from them but when I was looking for a new pup, I almost got one from them. Tammy is a very sweet lady and was very knowledgeable of the maltese breed. She helped me out when my maltese puppy died. Silverbrook has really pretty maltese with nice pedigrees and she shows her dogs. But I don't know anybody who has gotten a malt from them ever. She seems pretty reputable though, but I'm no expert. 
There are alot of wonderful, experienced people on this forum to help you out even more!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who has one of her babies, but maybe they will see this thread if they do.

I too spoke with Tammy, after loosing my Kara, and she was WONDERFUL. She was always consistently kind, caring and knew so much about maltese.

She has even followed up with me, just to see how I was doing.

I didn't get one of her babies, as I was just beginning my research, but as far as being caring and nice to deal with,
Tammy truly was.

There are a lot of other things to consider, but I can share with you my dealing with Tammy, and I to this day, am so very grateful to her.

I wish you all the best in your fur-baby search!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 26 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693705


> I don't know of anyone who has one of her babies, but maybe they will see this thread if they do.
> 
> I too spoke with Tammy, after loosing my Kara, and she was WONDERFUL. She was always consistently kind, caring and knew so much about maltese.
> 
> ...


omg you sound like me! She has followed up with me as well! And that is the same reason I didn't get a puppy from her as well, not that they weren't adorable or unhealthy!

Good luck with your puppy search! 

Here's a nice thread to help you with your search if you decide to choose a pup from somewhere else:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40873


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 26 2008, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693710


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 26 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693705





> I don't know of anyone who has one of her babies, but maybe they will see this thread if they do.
> 
> I too spoke with Tammy, after loosing my Kara, and she was WONDERFUL. She was always consistently kind, caring and knew so much about maltese.
> 
> ...


omg you sound like me! She has followed up with me as well! And that is the same reason I didn't get a puppy from her as well, not that they weren't adorable or unhealthy!

Good luck with your puppy search! 

Here's a nice thread to help you with your search if you decide to choose a pup from somewhere else:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40873
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know, I was reading yours...and it just reminding me of my experience. I think we were going through it all about the same time!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

hi jenn, welcome to sm. I was just wondering who are the parents of the puppy you are interested in?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I haven't heard of Silver Brook before, but it is a nice website and the pictures of her dogs are lovely. I hope you get comments from people who actually have dealt with them. Other then personal visits to their home, personal experiences from others are most important. I've found you don't know much from a good website.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't personally know anything about this breeder, but from the looks of the site, I definitely didn't see any red flags. They have some beautiful fluffs! If I were looking, I would definitely give this breeder a call and talk to her.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the feedback I've received so far!! The one particular female's mom (who is 5 weeks old) is Mia, she is not a show champion, but told me that was because she was a little small for the ring. The puppy's father is Harley (son of Ch Freedom), whom her friend owns. Mia is from a ch mom and dad.

I have been searching a smaller pet puppy female that will be about 3.5 - 4 lbs full grown with the nice silky white coat and shorter body....she is very confident the puppy will be about 4 lbs (14 ounces @ 5 weeks) and stated Mia's puppys are typically a bit smaller. So far she seems very nice to deal w/ but I am having a difficult time finding out how to research a breeder who is NOT a part of the AMA..any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!

She also mentioned a newborn (1 week) old who was from Flowers and Ch Joey. You can check out her website if you wanted to see their pictures.

I have only joined SM recently and never posted, BUT read the breeders forum DAILY and appreciate all of the helpful information and links regarding breeders everyone posts here!!! 

Thanks again for any feedback and I am hoping to come across a member who has one of her babies!!!

http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

```
I have been searching a smaller pet puppy female that will be about 3.5 - 4 lbs full grown with the nice silky white coat and shorter body....she is very confident the puppy will be about 4 lbs (14 ounces @ 5 weeks) and stated Mia's puppys are typically a bit smaller. So far she seems very nice to deal w/ but I am having a difficult time finding out how to research a breeder who is NOT a part of the AMA..any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!
```
Researching a breeder who isn't AMA isn't any different than if they are. Just because you are in the AMA doesn't mean you are a better breeder than anyone else. It depends on their ethics and what they want to do with the Maltese breed and their breeding program. 

I do know she is trying to better her breeding program by adding a nice male Maltese. She recently purchased a female with really good background to her. A person I know is going to show this girl for Tammy. Tammy's dealings with this person is very good. 
Showing dogs or having someone show them for you is very expensive. By doing so, it shows that you are at least trying to improve your breeding program by proving that you can produce Champions. It means you are trying to conform to the Maltese Standard. There are lots of Maltese "styles" out there. 
Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Dec 27 2008, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693949


> ```
> I have been searching a smaller pet puppy female that will be about 3.5 - 4 lbs full grown with the nice silky white coat and shorter body....she is very confident the puppy will be about 4 lbs (14 ounces @ 5 weeks) and stated Mia's puppys are typically a bit smaller. So far she seems very nice to deal w/ but I am having a difficult time finding out how to research a breeder who is NOT a part of the AMA..any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!
> ```
> Researching a breeder who isn't AMA isn't any different than if they are. Just because you are in the AMA doesn't mean you are a better breeder than anyone else. It depends on their ethics and what they want to do with the Maltese breed and their breeding program.
> ...



Tina, I do so agree with this. First, THANK YOU for sharing about Tammy. My heart felt so good about her, and it feels so good to know that I wasn't off track.

In regards to the AMA list, I do agree with you, it's a good place to start, but you still need to do thorough research.

Tina, do you know what the requirements are to be on the AMA. Do they do home visits or periodic checks. How do they remain in good standing with the AMA. Sorry, just very curious.

By the way, my question is a general question and is not in relation to Silver Brook. 

Thanks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Read through this recent thread. There are alot of great breeders on there that might have puppies for you: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40873


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks again so much for everyone's opinions and thoughts! I do have good feelings from Tammy @ Silver Brook, but it's just nice to also read other people's dealings who have considered one of her pups or even purchased one, which is why I posted the question. There may even be an option for me at Divinity, I spoke to Claudia a few months ago and she now has one pup which she is waiting to hear back from an interested party....then I'll have an even tougher decision if she becomes available because I LOVE the looks of her dogs too AND she has been very helpful to me during my search!

I have been through the breeder links, but thanks again for posting, may of those breeders, I have been in contact with over the past months and some have to re-contact with upcoming litters, etc.

Again, thank you all and I enjoy reading the feedback!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (jennwask @ Dec 27 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694260


> Thanks again so much for everyone's opinions and thoughts! I do have good feelings from Tammy @ Silver Brook, but it's just nice to also read other people's dealings who have considered one of her pups or even purchased one, which is why I posted the question. There may even be an option for me at Divinity, I spoke to Claudia a few months ago and she now has one pup which she is waiting to hear back from an interested party....then I'll have an even tougher decision if she becomes available because I LOVE the looks of her dogs too AND she has been very helpful to me during my search!
> 
> I have been through the breeder links, but thanks again for posting, may of those breeders, I have been in contact with over the past months and some have to re-contact with upcoming litters, etc.
> 
> Again, thank you all and I enjoy reading the feedback!!![/B]


That's great great and I wish you the best of luck with your puppy search!


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you!!! I haven't ever posted before, but I do read the forum daily....I'll be sure to update when I find my new baby!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 27 2008, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694029


> Tina, I do so agree with this. First, THANK YOU for sharing about Tammy. My heart felt so good about her, and it feels so good to know that I wasn't off track.
> 
> In regards to the AMA list, I do agree with you, it's a good place to start, but you still need to do thorough research.
> 
> ...


With the AMA you have to fill out an application for individual membership. You need two sponsors in the AMA and they have to fill out a Sponsorship Endorsement. That has some criteria to it that the sponsor must meet. One of them must visit your home/kennel. Then you get voted on at the AMA meeting. Then after that you have to follow the AMA code of Ethics and you keep your standing with the AMA in "good standing".
There are several other's on here that are members of the AMA and if I am incorrect I hope they jump in here and correct the incorrect information.
Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Dec 29 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695412


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 27 2008, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694029





> Tina, I do so agree with this. First, THANK YOU for sharing about Tammy. My heart felt so good about her, and it feels so good to know that I wasn't off track.
> 
> In regards to the AMA list, I do agree with you, it's a good place to start, but you still need to do thorough research.
> 
> ...


With the AMA you have to fill out an application for individual membership. You need two sponsors in the AMA and they have to fill out a Sponsorship Endorsement. That has some criteria to it that the sponsor must meet. One of them must visit your home/kennel. Then you get voted on at the AMA meeting. Then after that you have to follow the AMA code of Ethics and you keep your standing with the AMA in "good standing".
There are several other's on here that are members of the AMA and if I am incorrect I hope they jump in here and correct the incorrect information.
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Tina, that was very helpful! I really do appreciate.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for clarifying that...so does it mean anything if a show breeder is not a part of the AMA or why do you think they would decide not to join?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dog clubs can be pretty political. The AMA like others has experienced issues of internal squabbling and jealousy. Like any other professional organization there are pros and cons. Frankly, I wouldn't hold it against a breeder who decided not to join if everything else was satisfactory. On the other hand, those breeders who belong do earn a measure of respectability for making that commitment to the breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jennwask @ Dec 30 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695771


> Thanks so much for clarifying that...so does it mean anything if a show breeder is not a part of the AMA or why do you think they would decide not to join?[/B]


As cloudclan said, it can be a political thing. I'll be joining soon and I've been lucky enough to have people willing to help me become a member. You have to have two sponsors but you can't have ongoing 'business' dealings with them. 

Just because someone is not a member of the AMA, it doesn't mean that they shouldn't be considered. Just like with everything, do your homework!


----------

